# Rolladensteuerung 1 Taster für hoch und runter / LOGO



## Guennesack (21 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe hier vor einem größerem Problem.

Ich möchte/muss mit einer LOGO über jeweils einen Taster eine Rollade steuern. Pro Rollade ist nur ein Schaltdraht vorhanden.

Folgendes habe ich mir überlegt:

kurzer Tastendruck - startet einen Timer für Rollade hoch
langer Tastendruck - startet einen Timer für Rollade runter
Läuft einer der beiden Timer wird dieser mit einem weiterem Tastendruck gestoppt

Hat jemand nützlich Tipps wie ich zu einer Lösung finden kann.


----------



## -V- (21 Dezember 2011)

Ich würde es so machen:
Tastendruck, Timer für Rolladen auf wird gestartet (positvie Flanke)
Merker Rolladen oben wird bleibt gesetzt, auch wenn der Timer abgelaufen ist.
Nächster Tastendruck, Timer für Rolladen ab wird gestartet, Merker Rolladen obe wird zurückgesetzt.
Merker Rolladen unten bleibt wieder gesetzt.
Beim nächsten Tasstendruck wiederholt sich alles wieder.
Wird der während eines laufenden Timers die Taster gedrückt, stopt der Timer.
Beim nächsten Tastendruck fährt der Rolladen in die andere Richtung.


----------



## 190B (22 Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte da eine mögliche Lösung.


----------



## SPS_Forum (23 Dezember 2011)

-V- schrieb:


> Ich würde es so machen:
> Tastendruck, Timer für Rolladen auf wird gestartet (positvie Flanke)
> Merker Rolladen oben wird bleibt gesetzt, auch wenn der Timer abgelaufen ist.
> Nächster Tastendruck, Timer für Rolladen ab wird gestartet, Merker Rolladen obe wird zurückgesetzt.
> ...



Würde ich auch so machen


----------



## Sinix (23 Dezember 2011)

Warum Timer? geht doch auch mit Stromstoßrelais.
MfG MK


----------



## -V- (23 Dezember 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Warum Timer? geht doch auch mit Stromstoßrelais.
> MfG MK



Sicher geht es auch. Kommt immer ganz auf den Rolladentyp.

Es es gibt Rolladen, die keine mechaniche Endabschaltung haben, sondern das ganze über den Motorstrom regeln.

Diese dürfen dann nicht über einen Schalter, sondern nur über Taster angesteuert werden.

Daher mein Vorschlag mit den Timern.


----------

